# Iron play is bad



## Nplagens (Aug 10, 2011)

Well here is the scoop... I can hit my sw, pw, 9, 8 pretty good and consistent. However my 7 through 5 not good at all... 3 and 4 hybrids ok, but not as far as they should be hit... Need some help?! Should I have the ball somewhere else in my stance, legs further apart ect......


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

hhmmm well where is the ball in your stance to begin with? do you know that the ball position should change between clubs? how long have you been play for?


----------



## Nplagens (Aug 10, 2011)

I have only been playing for about 4 months 
Now. I shoot in the 90's consistently. I really 
Don't change the position of the ball in my stance,
Only on my driver and woods I do.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

It would help if shared some more info on what is exactly "not so good" with your 7i-5i shots. 

There two schools of thought on ball placement. Some hit everything except their driver from essentially the same spot in their stance. Hogan did this. His only adjustment was to adjust his right foot to get the correct width in his stance for the club he was using. The other, and the one I subscribe to, is move the ball. For short irons, the ball is in the middle, mid irons a bit more forward, long irons a little more forward, and even more forward with my metal woods. I am speaking about full, normal shots. Some awkward, and/or specialty shots will require other adjustments. My center reference points are my pants button, belt buckle, (or zipper) and my sternum. 

As for stance width, the shorter the club being used, the narrower the stance should be is the norm. Actual ball placement, and stance width measurements are not carved in stone. Individual golfers will have their own consistent, ball striking measurements.

What I might suggest is spend $3-$6 and purchase at least one metal yard stick. Two would even be better. Lay the yard stick on the ground parallel with your ball target line, in front of your toe line. Use the numbers on the yard stick as easy reference points for ball placement, and stance width adjustments. Keep your left foot in the same spot, relative to the same number on the yard stick as a permanent reference point. Adjust the ball position, and the stance width from the left foot's position. then experiment with different clubs to find the positions that suits your swing the best.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

FrogsHair said:


> Some hit everything except their driver from essentially the same spot in their stance. Hogan did this. His only adjustment was to adjust his right foot to get the correct width in his stance for the club he was using.


Thats interesting. Could you go into this in more depth or point us in a direction to find out more?
If Im reading this correctly, it would mean that the shorter the club, the further back in his stance the ball would be.


----------

